
Skype: Problems with sending messages and sign-in - abdullahdiaa
http://heartbeat.skype.com/2017/03/problems_with_sending_messages.html
======
Spare_account
I guess this overlaps with The OneDrive Issues I just submitted in another
thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13924823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13924823)

~~~
Vaanir
Also Xbox Live! Surprised this isn't bigger news [http://support.xbox.com/en-
GB/xbox-live-status](http://support.xbox.com/en-GB/xbox-live-status)

~~~
abdullahdiaa
Also outlook seems to be down
[https://portal.office.com/servicestatus](https://portal.office.com/servicestatus)

Start time: Tuesday, March 21, 2017, at 5:15 PM UTC

------
mdani
It looks like the Microsoft Live sign-in is affected, hence Skype, OneDrive
and Outlook - all of them are affected.

~~~
Spare_account
The service status page has been updated with a comment that they're deploying
a fix:

 _Current status: We 're deploying a fix to restore service. Users should
begin to experience service restoration as the fix is rolled out._

